# Best and Affordable Archery Shops in Ontario



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi there

Recently I bought my very first compound bow (Martin`s Pantera 70lb 2010) through internet on a good price and now I want to buy stuff like Rest, Release and a 5 pin sight.

I only place called Basspro in Toronto that sells Archery and I have been told that at times they can be expensive. So I am looking for Stores and Archery online stores (Canadian) that sell quality stuff on very good price.

Please help me to find such stores.

Thanks.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bass Pro prices are generally competitive, but some items are overpriced and some are underpriced. You'll have to shop around. If you should happen to buy there, make sure you ask for "Jay" if you need any setup done. I worked there for several years, and he is the only person currently working there that I'd trust to properly set up your bow.

In Ontario, the Bow Shop in Waterloo, Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough and the Archer's Nook in London are 3 shops I personally would trust for sales and service. The Archer's Nook does a lot of internet sales. The Bow Shop is a Martin dealer.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

The nook also is a Martin Dealer


----------



## BowTye (Oct 9, 2005)

Saugeens is also a Martin Dealer I worked there as a co op for a bit.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*where*

not knowing where you live makes it hard to recommend anybody.. bio has nothing in it so hard to answer...


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I can personally recommend 2 places in Ontario. The Archers Nook in London and Wardens Outdoor Superstore in Amherstburg. Great prices and knowledgeable service. I've been to The Bowshop in the Kitch/Waterloo area and like their prices but have never bought from there. 
These are 2 places I can recomend. The Nook has a great website too to bounce prices off of at home. The Nook also has easily 50 high end bows in stock to try out. That goes a long way when it comes time to spend a paycheque on your passion when the better half gives you the go ahead....


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

All I can say "WOW"

Honestly I am really touched with all of you guys who replied to my posting, thanks guys.

By the way can anybody please tell me the exact addresses of the mentioned archery shops so I can go there.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

http://www.archersnook.com/
http://www.bow-shop.com/
http://www.saugeenshafts.com/

You can find the addresses on the websites.


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

I do have to say one thing - you guys are awesome, when a little while back I took up archery (with recurve bow) then honestly I didnt had any clue though I wanted to progress and become a good bowhunter, at that time nothig was clear to me but this forum and specially getting info and guidence from my Canadian friends makes me feel that there is a hope 

Now after getting the hardware the second and most important task would be find some awesome with whome I can learn bowhunting and accompany them for hunt. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Your best course of action is to find a club in your area and join. You will meet other, morre experienced archers and and get all the help you need (and usually more than you need ).

You still haven't said what area of Ontario you are in. Let us know and we can suggest some clubs.


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Stash and all of you for the replies.

Previously I was residing in Brampton, now days bouncing here and there though in next month or so I would move to Mississauga. I surfed the net and only found one archery club that is more into Olympic style archery.

In Brampton I took few lessons in Archers of Caledon club (Bruce Savage rocks) so now hoping to get myself into a really good club.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll also add Wolf's Den to the list. It might even be closest to you as you are in Brampton area.
http://www.wolfsdensports.com/


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks *rdneckhillbilly*, I think during my hunting course the instructor did gave us the visiting cards of WolfenSports archery store though I lost it, thanks ok.


----------

